# Keeping these fishes



## Blade (May 21, 2007)

Could I keep 1 niger trigger, 1 zebra eel, 1 black volitan lionfish and 1 v-tail grouper all in the same tank together?


----------



## dhritiman (Mar 21, 2007)

What is the tank size??


----------



## Gump (Oct 26, 2006)

You would need at least a 300 gallon. Mixing lion fish and triggers arnt a good mix as most triggers will eat/kill the slow moving lion. Also the size of the eel could be a problem with the grouper if to small and if its to big the other way around with all the fish.


----------

